# $1 Butane Lighter with GREEN flame??



## GritsAndMolasses (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey folks,

I was recently given a butane lighter that a friend of mine got for $1. I noticed that it has a small piece of metal (i'd imagine copper) welded across the aperture that makes the flame burn bright green. It's nice because I can clearly see the tip of the flame, but I wonder...will this affect the taste of the cigars?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

No effect on taste.
I have many of those. I think I paid 3.00 when I bought a
dozen


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

That's really cool! Takes me back to my chemistry days when we'd put copper/iron/sodium/etc. salts into flames and see the color change. Can you post a picture? I think it'd be pretty cool to see.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Never seen a lighter with a green flame...


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

Lex: You're right about it being a piece of copper. It should not be a big deal since it's a piece of copper wire and not other copper compounds which are dangerous (copper sulfate).


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I get these lighters all the time. A friend of mine and I trade lighters all the time ( lighter fetish...who knew) and I have a few that have green flames and I use that on St. Patricks Day when I have a cigar. I use the orange flamed lighters on even days and the blue flamed ones on odd days. That's right, I have that kind of time on my hands.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Are you certain it's not the dreaded flame mold?


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Are you certain it's not the dreaded flame mold?


I'd suspect Butane Beetles.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Are you certain it's not the dreaded flame mold?





clintgeek said:


> I'd suspect Butane Beetles.


:shock: uh oh.. i better check my lighter now.

lol. just buggin. thats good.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I get these lighters all the time. A friend of mine and I trade lighters all the time ( lighter fetish...who knew) and I have a few that have green flames and I use that on St. Patricks Day when I have a cigar. I use the orange flamed lighters on even days and the blue flamed ones on odd days. That's right, I have that kind of time on my hands.


orange flamed on even days? i haven't seen one of those yet. can you post pics of each flame? it would be wicked to see the diff colors.


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

I want one of these now.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I've got one like this. It can also switch between a soft flame and a torch, which is nice since I like to keep the heat as low as possible.


----------



## Titus9000 (May 18, 2010)

I bought a butane lighter for 10 bucks and I notice that when I first start it up (esp. if I have the flame turned up high) The tip of the flame will be green for a brief second. It does not stay green, however. Is this normal?


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you talking about a "Wind Proof" lighter that has a piece of wire running across the flame that heats up and re-ignites the gas if the flame gets blown out?

As others have stated, flame color is mostly affected by A) Flame Temperature and B) Oxidation of minerals in the flame.

Since it only costs $1, try removing the wire from a unit and see if it still turns green.


Note: a Bunsen Burner can be adjusted to change color from yellow to blue-green, depending on the ratio of oxygen to gas. This ratio directly affects the flame temperature.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

that wire isnt part of the ignition part of the lighter is it?


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

I love those green flames


----------

